# Any one doing IVF /FET with J-pouch???



## lupee (Apr 6, 2012)

Hello all

This is my first time on any forum, despite obsessively reading almost any site which discusses IVF for the last 6 years! Thought it time to bit the bullet and join whilst I slowlwy drive myself crazy before get results.

I’m currently in 2ww from a FET at ARGC (3 rd IVF cycle)– Beta on Tuesday – but was interested to know if there is anyone out there in UK who is undergoing treatment having had j-pouch surgery?

To those that don’t know what it is – I suffered from Ulcerative Colitis for years, had my entire colon (large intestine) removed, had an illeostomy bag for a bit (like a colostomy only they shove the end of your small intestine through a hole in your stomach and use a bag to collect the poo – sorry if TMI –anyone with bowl disease will know it’s impossible to have  any dignity left!). J-pouch is when the bend the end of the small intestine to make a pouch (in the shape of a j surprisingly enough) and strict it to the end of your rectum.

The issues are that I have painful scaring hip to hip – and am normally on high level pain killers, so is hard to tell what is my normal pain or possible implantation cramps. 

Also I have to go to loo to empty pouch (sorry!) every hour or so, it’s like having constant upset tummy. Unfortunately I have to push (sorry again!) to empty pouch quite hard, so I’m concerned that it will prevent implantation. I’ve been getting cramps every time I go this time round and it’s freaking me out!

I managed to get preggo for first time in life last sept at ARGC, but had early m/c. It was whilst I was on loo that I had very sharp pain and the next day my BETA dropped. 

Anyway – I would love to hear from anyone who has got similar issues and is going through / has managed to have successful treatment. 

The only info I can find on other forums is in states, and they are so far ahead of us in this kind of thing that it just makes me frustrated to me in UK and doesn’t help at all.

Lots of love
lupee


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello and welcome to Fertility Friends   

I've included some forum boards that may help answer some of you questions   

I can't help with your medical issues - but you may come across someone who can.   

*Frozen Embryo Transfer ~ *CLICK HERE

*IVF Boards ~ *CLICK HERE

*Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

*2WW ~ *CLICK HERE

*Cycle Buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

Have a look round the site and if you get a little stuck with the navigation side of things - please shout!

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. CLICK HERE

We also have a chat room - which is a fabulous place to 'meet' and chat with others. Our newbie chat is every Wednesday. A great chance to meet other new members and find out a little more about how the site works.

*Newbie chat ~ *CLICK HERE

All the best - our paths may cross again in other areas of the site.
Good luck,

  

Tis xx


----------

